# feb 10 6" another 12" in forcast



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Snow Advisory is now in effect until 10 am AST Tuesday.

A front moving in from the east is currently bringing moderate to
heavy snow across Anchorage. Snow accumulations between 4 and 8 inches
are expected across town today with an additional 4 to 8 tonight
and an additional 1 to 3 expected Wednesday morning.

A Snow Advisory means that periods of snow will cause primarily
travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads and
limited visibilities... and use caution while driving.
*

i'm going to warm the truck up now!! pics later


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

How much snow do you get on an average season??


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'd have to look that one up...im not really sure my guess would be between 75-100" i know thats a big differance but i honstly dont know lol

i went out today and hit my rounds..its pretty nasty out alotta wrecks real slick...i got vids to upload also..they will come soon....another 12" tonight so more pics tomarrow


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

had to replace a plug wire half thru the day..and fix a short in my plow lights..pissed me off lol


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice pics!!! Thanks!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a pretty nice F-250 you got there.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

the rest of the storm ended up going to the east and we didnt get anymore then 2" made me sad


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

awsome truck. can anyone else spot the blizzard plow in those pics?


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

meyer22288;515957 said:


> awsome truck. can anyone else spot the blizzard plow in those pics?


 Ba Boom!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck, pictures and movie. Keep them coming


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks, so they claim another 3-5" tonight, if so i'll try to get some pics and a vid up tomarrow!


----------

